
Who’s Minding the Macintosh Store? - mpweiher
https://mondaynote.com/whos-minding-the-macintosh-store-ad354bea6941
======
__d
While I appreciate that the iPhone business makes anything else at Apple
appear insignificant, I have been amazed at how they've failed to maintain it.

Around 2014, Apple's laptops were celebrated as the best hardware in the
business. They were in high demand, with clear dominance in multiple key
niches.

Instead of matching the phone's regular release cadence, we've seen spotty
update frequencies; instead of a clear product lineup, we've had the confusion
of the MacBook vs Air (especially); the butterfly keyboard; the TouchBar; a
push to USB-C-only ports; the struggle to get a 32GB-capable model; ho-hum
performance; and increasingly meh updates to macOS.

It's like they need a separate "laptop division" (or maybe Mac division?)
which can focus on delivering a great laptop product, and not get swamped by
the iPhone, iPad, iServices (iCar, iAR, iChargingMat, iEtc).

My only hope is that the problem has been that the laptop folks are distracted
by the new ARM-based devices which will blow everything out of the water when
they're released next year ... (with the old keyboard, a bunch of ports, etc).

